# Sketchup help



## transatlantic (31 Dec 2015)

1. How do you snap/align objects to the bounds of other objects? so for example, if I have 2 different sized boxes in different locations and I want to position one right next to the other so that the sides are perfectly aligned and the ends flush. If one object is a copy of another, then snap seems to work. But if they're two different sized boxes, snap doesn'nt seem to work.

2. How do you move a face in the direction of the face's normal?


----------



## transatlantic (31 Dec 2015)

Hmm - think I figured out the first issue. I managed to do it by constraining the move operation in a single axis, and then using the inference feature to snap to a particular point on that axis from the other box. And repeating for the other axis.


----------



## Brentingby (31 Dec 2015)

transatlantic":33p6r4eg said:


> 2. How do you move a face in the direction of the face's normal?



That's what Push/Pull does.


----------



## transatlantic (31 Dec 2015)

Brentingby":28vigvlx said:


> transatlantic":28vigvlx said:
> 
> 
> > 2. How do you move a face in the direction of the face's normal?
> ...



That will create extra geometry. I want to move the original face. For example, I have a face that isn't aligned with any axis, which I want to offset, and then move the new offset face out in the direction of the face's normal


----------



## Brentingby (31 Dec 2015)

Then just use the Move tool. If you aren't moving it on axis, set a guideline perpendicular to the face and move the face along the guideline.

Or you could use Push/Pull and then erase the excess geometry.


----------



## transatlantic (31 Dec 2015)

Brentingby":1zsifhno said:


> If you aren't moving it on axis, set a guideline perpendicular to the face and move the face along the guideline.



I was trying to do just that, but couldn't figure out how. Could you explain how?


----------



## Brentingby (31 Dec 2015)

Use the protractor tool to make a guideline at 90° to an edge of the face. Then move the face along the guideline.


----------



## transatlantic (31 Dec 2015)

Thanks


----------



## Shultzy (1 Jan 2016)

If you have two cubes, one twice as big as the other, and you want to align the centres of faces; draw construction lines with the protractor tool across the corners, then pick up the centre of one and move to the other construction lines.


----------

